# Ability to like posts?



## Farobi (Aug 3, 2013)

I like the ability to like posts, it prevents the hassle of extra spam and clutter on threads.

For example (I dont usually post examples but i can't explain well):
Person A: I have Katie blah blah blah.
Person B: I can get her, FC is in left blah and my gate is open blah.
Person A: *likes the post informing that he got the message, preventing further clutter"

It's a weird concept, but I have seen it in some of my other forums and I enjoy it a lot. And I like competitions with people on who gets most likes etc.


----------



## Jarrad (Aug 3, 2013)

I agree! I suggested is to an administrator over a month ago but I guess they must've ignored me. With it, there could be things like "most liked comment of the day" etc


----------



## latenightcctv (Aug 3, 2013)

I second this idea, it would reduce people quoting someone just to say something such as "This" or "lol I agree". I've seen it on other forums I visit and it's a great feature.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 3, 2013)

I wouldn't be in favor of it. Is the whole "people quoting someone to say "lol I agree" really a problem? I would say no.


----------



## Jarrad (Aug 3, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I wouldn't be in favor of it. Is the whole "people quoting someone to say "lol I agree" really a problem? I would say no.



That's just one example! Likes could be used to signify respect on the forum. (If we were to have our posts and likes displayed under our avatar.) on my old forum we used this and it was a great way to allow loyal members that are active on the forums to own a slice of pride from their "likes" counter.


----------



## latenightcctv (Aug 3, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I wouldn't be in favor of it. Is the whole "people quoting someone to say "lol I agree" really a problem? I would say no.



It's a pointless post and just derails a thread.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 3, 2013)

I like the idea of liking posts but I don't see why it's up to your guys' extent: I expected a like system where all you do is press a Thumbs Up symbol and then your rating goes up. HOWEVER people still can quote other people. If the option to quote is there, you can use it for a reason.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 3, 2013)

Yup. You can still quote someone if you want to say something like, "Hey, I'd like ____ in exchange for your ___.". The pointless posts, however, like lol, should be substituted with the like button. If they don't agree/don't like it, they can leave it alone.


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (Aug 3, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> I like the idea of liking posts but I don't see why it's up to your guys' extent: I expected a like system where all you do is press a Thumbs Up symbol and then your rating goes up. HOWEVER people still can quote other people. If the option to quote is there, you can use it for a reason.



I agree. ^^^ (Someone was gonna say it eventually.)


----------



## Scribbler397 (Aug 3, 2013)

I would really like this feature too.

*Hits the non-existent like button*


----------



## Justin (Aug 3, 2013)

We have decided against this in the past, although that was many many years ago. I'll bring it up with the staff and we'll look into it again.


----------



## StiX (Aug 3, 2013)

I'd love this too! I already mentioned this once in the dutch section. I'd love to just "Like" a post or reaction to a post I made from someone instead of making even more post by saying just "Thanks!" XD


----------



## Elliot (Aug 3, 2013)

So many people asked this over the years lol.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 3, 2013)

This would be a great feature for this forum, especially with how many visitors it gets per day. Nookipedia's forum, The Bulletin Board, has this feature and it really helps cut down on the "This" posts quite a lot. I'd love to see this forum follow suit and here's to hoping this gets approved for you guys!


----------



## oath2order (Aug 3, 2013)

Can we also have a Dislike button then?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 3, 2013)

I don't really see the need. We have it on Smash Camp and not a lot of people use it. Heck, we forget it exists sometimes.


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 3, 2013)

I think it would be a nice feature, everything online today has like buttons, so why not?
It wouldn't be a good idea, however, to make a dislike button.


----------



## Jake (Aug 4, 2013)

Justin said:


> We have decided against this in the past, although that was many many years ago. I'll bring it up with the staff and we'll look into it again.



Are you serious!11!!!!!!!! Z0MGL I fight for like post button for like 6 years and some noob comes along and like 'lol we should have like button' and you're like 'ok maybe' wtf fml asdfghjkl;;


----------



## catman_ (Aug 7, 2013)

Any news on this?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 7, 2013)

bittermeat said:


> I think it would be a nice feature, everything online today has like buttons, so why not?
> It wouldn't be a good idea, however, to make a dislike button.



What, because people can't handle criticism?


----------



## bittermeat (Aug 7, 2013)

oath2order said:


> What, because people can't handle criticism?



All having a dislike button would do is spread negativity. Giving someone a thumbs down is not the same as giving them criticism. If someone's comment receives multiple thumbs down, they will most likely be thinking that their thoughts are unwanted and should not be shared at all. People (especially younger members) shouldn't have to feel like that on a forum based on a peaceful and relaxed game. If you truly want to criticize someone, reply to their message and tell them what you don't agree on.


----------



## Justin (Aug 7, 2013)

Sorry, no news to share at this time. And there's no chance of a dislike button. None.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 7, 2013)

Well in that case I'm totally against the like button. I mean, for that matter, we already have the rating stars.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 7, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Well in that case I'm totally against the like button. I mean, for that matter, we already have the rating stars.



How does not having a dislike button make you against the like button?


----------



## oath2order (Aug 7, 2013)

Farobi said:


> How does not having a dislike button make you against the like button?



Because if I can like things, I want to be able to dislike things.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 7, 2013)

If you don't like something, don't reply to it or look at it. It's not that hard to ignore.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm on board with a like button


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 7, 2013)

A Super Moderator supports it = We should have it.


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 7, 2013)

I've never realized this feature before on forums. It sounds like an amazing idea!


----------



## oath2order (Aug 7, 2013)

Then again, don't forget our little rating stars.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 7, 2013)

Kippla said:


> A Super Moderator supports it = We should have it.



I think TBT should have a lot of things. Doesn't mean it always works out :/


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 7, 2013)

I was joking, Sock.

Yeah, but the rating feature is sort of "unknown" considering it's in a tab in a little toolbar that most people scroll right by.


----------



## catman_ (Aug 7, 2013)

lol what's a rating star


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 7, 2013)

Um.. heheh...

Hopefully, if we get the Like button, it will be much more noticeable and therefore much more useful.


----------



## link2398 (Aug 7, 2013)

since the ratings are only for a thread and not individual posts, I could support having a like button for the posts in a thread.


----------



## catman_ (Aug 7, 2013)

Another forum I visit has a notification when someone quotes you. Would be helpful since I tend to forget where I post. And of course the like feature, when someone makes a funny or is right about something, or as someone mentioned, to let the person know that you read the post.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 7, 2013)

catman_ said:


> Another forum I visit has a notification when someone quotes you. Would be helpful since I tend to forget where I post. And of course the like feature, when someone makes a funny or is right about something, or as someone mentioned, to let the person know that you read the post.



Yeah I'd love this feature! If anything I hope we do this!


----------



## Farobi (Aug 12, 2013)

sorry for the bump but is there any news on this? :>


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Aug 12, 2013)

Not that we've heard.


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 12, 2013)

I agree and I actually said this the other day on a post haha!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 12, 2013)

Right now there isn't any possible way we can implement liking posts without it being ugly and clunky, and possibly buggy.

Sorry guys. A lot of us, myself included, are completely for this idea. But until we can find a good way to make it work, we won't be able to implement it. Gonna close the thread since confirming this. A lot of the posts have mostly just been people saying they agree.


----------

